# Nikon D3100 or D90 cant get the D7000



## john sherratt (Oct 1, 2010)

I really wanted to get the new Nikon D7000 but really dont think i will get it now (work situation). So im thinking now that i might get the D3100 or D90 i have $1100 cash. Do i get the D90 with 18-105mm VR lens which is $1099 or get the D3100 which is $700 and look for a lens for $400. Thank you john


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 1, 2010)

Buy used! I have a d200, an 18-135, a nikon 105mm micro 2.8d, and a 50mm 1.8. All this great gear cost me around 1200 bucks. If your just starting out, I advocate used gear, because you can get a better camera with your money. Suure, itmay be a year
or two old, but what's wrong with that for a
beginner? Nothing!


----------



## Newcastle Shooter (Oct 2, 2010)

Good suggestion from DBJ - I agree with buying used. I started out my photography business with a used D90 and a couple of used lenses. 25,000 shots and 1 1/2 years later my D90 is still perfect. Its a fantastic body and did (and almost still does) everything I needed. I now have a couple of D700's but still constantly use my D90 when required. If you buy new it will always be a case of X vs Y / comprimise - buying good used equipment will get you much more for your money. I understand that not everyone will feel confident buying used equipment but it worked for me.


----------



## farmerj (Oct 2, 2010)

Buy & Sell New & Used Cameras ? Canon, Nikon, Hasselblad, Leica & More - KEH.com


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 2, 2010)

ArthurIhde said:


> i think D7000 is Better


 

Well obviously.. But its more expensive.  Its not nearly as good as a d200.


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Oct 2, 2010)

I think these guys are right on point...with your budget, you could get so much more if you buy used...KEH.com is a good site that gives you options as far as how "used" you would like your equipment...  You can get a nice used setup for 1200 bucks dude.


----------



## Pure (Oct 2, 2010)

D-B-J said:


> ArthurIhde said:
> 
> 
> > i think D7000 is Better
> ...




....what?


----------



## KmH (Oct 2, 2010)

john sherratt said:


> I really wanted to get the new Nikon D7000 but really dont think i will get it now (work situation). So im thinking now that i might get the D3100 or D90 i have $1100 cash. Do i get the D90 with 18-105mm VR lens which is $1099 or get the D3100 which is $700 and look for a lens for $400. Thank you john


You say nothing about how you intend to use the camera.

Just from a performance perspective, the D3100 being newer, and using the EXPEED 2 image processing engine will give better image quality and better ISO performance than the D90.

While the D90 had it's day as one of Nikon's best ever sellers, current state-of-the-art has surpassed it. Nikon says the D7000 is not a D90 replacement, but I'll be very surprised if the D90 is still offered by Nikon 12 months from now.

The D3100 doesn't have an in-the-body auto focus motor like the D90 does, but you likely won't want any of the older (AF D) lenses that would need it (you would manually focus AF D lenses). There are a couple of those lenses likely in your price range but....

What the D90 has the D3100 doesn't have:

an in-the-body focus motor, allowing use of AF D lenses in auto focus mode.
auto bracketing
off camera flash triggering and control with CLS - Commander Mode
4.5 frames-per-second burst mode (D3100 is only 3 fps)


----------



## john sherratt (Oct 2, 2010)

Thank you for all the replys. I'm going to use the camera mostly for landscapes and wildlife. I would prefer new really but will look onto secondhand.


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Oct 3, 2010)

Well, you won't be unhappy with a D3100 dude


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Oct 3, 2010)

Pure said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > ArthurIhde said:
> ...




hahahaha.  The D200 doesn't even come close to the technology and performance of the D7000....You are comparing outdating tech, to the newest tech on the market...


----------



## MrLogic (Oct 3, 2010)

D3100 high ISO images:

D3100 - High ISO - Updated! - FM Forums


----------



## KmH (Oct 3, 2010)

john sherratt said:


> Thank you for all the replys. I'm going to use the camera mostly for landscapes and wildlife. I would prefer new really but will look onto secondhand.


Then most of your shooting will be in the early morning and early evening.

ISO performance won't be as much of an issue, however for wildlife, lens reach (magnification) will be an issue, unless you have very good field craft skills and can get close. Working from a blind is also an option for shooting wildlife when you don't have a lot of telephoto capability.


----------



## Captn (Oct 7, 2010)

You get get a refurbished D5000 from Adaorama for $519. Not much different than the D90 in performance. I have both- I keep the kit lend on the 90 and a 70 - 200 VR on the 5000. The 5000 is in my truck always, the 90 taken at times,, I hate changing lens.


----------



## molsen (Oct 7, 2010)

Have you considered a used D300?  $900-$1000 on ebay all day long...


----------



## dcketcham (Oct 8, 2010)

i do recommend if you are close, which 1200 isnt too shy of the 1500 for the new D7000.... 

I know that I am saving for that


----------



## naturephotogirl (Oct 11, 2010)

:thumbup: Hi  ,I just got the D3100 about 3 weeks ago,I had the D40x prior to that. It is a great camera,I am extremely happy with it,its ease of use, super small body packed with technology.


----------



## john sherratt (Oct 11, 2010)

naturephotogirl said:


> :thumbup: Hi ,I just got the D3100 about 3 weeks ago,I had the D40x prior to that. It is a great camera,I am extremely happy with it,its ease of use, super small body packed with technology.


 Are you going to get a new lens for it? Im still intrested in getting one so i can learn then upgrade later. Im still not sure what to do.


----------



## KmH (Oct 12, 2010)

Is anyone ever 'sure'. :lmao:


----------



## cnutco (Oct 12, 2010)

Out of the two...

D90!


----------



## john sherratt (Oct 12, 2010)

cnutco said:


> Out of the two...
> 
> D90!


Yeah im going to get the D90 ive made up my mind. Im going to learn with it as its going to be my first SLR.


----------

